# custom bumper



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

here are some pics of the bumper i just made on the weekend.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Would you be interested in building one to sell?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks identical to my Moose rear bumper other than the bars below the tail light go all the way down and tie in to the frame at a lower point.... VERY NICE


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nice work.


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

i might build some more but i already have some buddys that want custom bumpers for a rzr and renegade. im also gunna build a front bumper with a snow plow mount for the brute.


----------



## BadBadBrute (Mar 25, 2010)

Send me some pics. I would be interested in the rear bumper and a bush guard for head lights sometime. Looks great!! :flames: smokin


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

the rear bumper i just copyed ideas from moose utilitys and changed some stuff to make it stronger


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

looks sweet man.. I could use one of those


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Best looking rear bumper I've seen yet.


----------



## RedBeard (May 3, 2010)

NICE JOB!! I look forward to seeing your plow mount front bumper, as I need to make one for mine!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*nice*... but I thought rear bumpers were only needed for someone to push you out? IMO. :haha:


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

Nice looking bumper. Let us know if you wanna start selling them!


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in for one if you start selling them!


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

lol its for when you back into the trees so you can get a running start on the mud hole


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

More like for riding with Hondas...Those little boogers fit right up in there and bust your tail light..LOL !!!:haha:


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Haha, nice one monsterbrute!


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

i just finished building my bumper and custom provantage front mount plow. once i get the pics taken ill post them


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

*new bumper*

here are the pics of the bumper


----------



## saskweld (Mar 16, 2010)

some more pics


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

beautiful work there.....i like the bumper itself alot and good job on plow


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

The bumper it self looks good I need one for mine bad


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

I definitely want a set! Come on... give us a price :bigok:


----------

